# Flush AR Fitment??



## DubProblems (Nov 1, 2016)

What wheel specs are required to get the face/lip of the wheel flush with the fender flare. Everywhere I read people say 19x9.5 et20 is the perfect fitment and perfectly flush but when I look at their pictures is looks far from flush and rather tucked. I am assuming a 10 is too wide and will poke past since an offset of around 12-14 would be required to clear the OEM uprights? Maybe just a lower offset on the 9.5? Id love some advice/pictures because again, I am just not seeing it from other threads/pictures. Thanks guys!


----------

